# Wheels....what to do about wheels??? (Pics)



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

I thought I would start a thread regarding wheels for the 645. Below are a few pictures of my car when I dropped it off at the end of my ED trip. I like everything about the car except maybe the elipsoid wheels and run flats. I think they can definately be improved upon. I would probably just leave them alone except for the double whammy (run flats and elipsoid). That combo tips the scale for me, so I'm looking for 20's that will look good on this car.

While in Zurich I saw this 645 (dark silver) with Alpina's on it. Not sold on that look but I wanted to get the ball rolling....what else has anyone seen or have on there car (20's) that look good?

The M6 style wheels that are on the blue M6 test car (pics and video floating around the internet) would look nice I think, but can you get them?

Please post pics, pics, pics!!!


----------



## ALG645CI (Oct 28, 2004)

*Pimpin Wheels*

I Got AC SCHNITZER WHEELS Type IV Racing
And They are Slamming !!

http://www.tuningnews.net/news/040306/pic.php?id=08 :thumbup:

http://www.streetdreams.org/ :thumbup:


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

hmm, those look really "bling" to me, don't know how I'd like it on a 6. Maybe on an Escalade. I think the M6 wheels would look so good. MAybe just wait until they become available.


----------

